# Special DBSTalk.COM News Report (Updated 11pm Aug 22nd!)



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Join me Scott Greczkowski for the latest installment of the DBSTalk.COM News Update!

*UPDATED SPECIAL REPORT!!*

On this updated edition we talk about and show you the launch of Echostar 8, talk about the 721 software update, talk about a warning from DirecTV, talk about Changes at XM Satellite Radio and more! Don't you dare miss it

You can watch the video any time you want using the DBSTalk.COM Video on Demand service!

To view the show check one of the options below.

Broadband Using Windows Media Player 
Dial Up Modem Using Windows Media Player

Broadband Using the RealPlayer 
Dial Up Modem Using the RealPlayer

Your comments are suggestions are always welcomed!


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 6, 2002)

When you talked about the new 721 software, the text in the graphic said "JVC TU-9000 Hi Def PVR," which was not what you were talking about.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Good catch!

I must have clicked the wrong graphic, since the JVC and the 721 look exactly the same.

Sorry about that and congrats for being the first to catch my goof!


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

I felt like you were really looking at us this time.
Good job!


----------



## Joe Q (May 7, 2002)

I gotta give you props, Scott.

You are out there on the cutting edge! You really are 5 steps ahead of the rest of the field.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Great show! Text graphic still reads JVC (Dial-Up/RealPlayer)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The graphics will be fixed tonight, and highlights from the launch will be shown. 

Remember we are a new program and the launch and the launch video is considered news.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sorry, Scott. From your post last night I ass/u/me-ed you had already corrected the graphic.

My bad.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Good going Scott, This was the best one yet. I'm with Jim, it looked much better, it looked like you were looking right at me.

Good Job :righton:


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Take off the hat and sport a fancy coif and you will be a new TV anchor!

Eye contact looking good... soon you will have a studio set up.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I actually put on the hat for the newscast. 

You can get one of those hats from our Online Store. (Any hats ordered will be new hats not the one I wear in the newscasts)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Come on Scott you know your fans want to buy YOUR hat.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott,

Are going to put up an archive on the homepage where we can view the progression of Newsman Scott and his hat?


----------



## Tony S (Mar 28, 2002)

I second that... think an archive is a good idea (some of us missed it the 1st time around).


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Actually all the episodes are still online, just do a search for the messages and you will find the archives.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

But thats not as fun...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have just finished a new edition of the news which includes some new stuff such as...

Echostar 8 Launch
A Warning from DirecTV
Changes at XM
And more!

It should be available for viewing online within an hour.

Thanks for all your support!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Scott,

Two comments:

1) MUCH better delivery. You did a great job on this one.
2) There was a typo on the "Porblem" screen

Excellent job again.....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Damn Fat Fingers.  hahaha

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Nice video you have. How long does it take you to make one of these videos?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Lets see, so far each video (while only 2 to 3 minutes in length) have taken over 4 hours each to do.

First off I must write up a script, this includes researching things to make sure what I say is correct. I must word the script so that I give you the news in the easiest way possible, and I need to format it like its a real newscast (well because its a real newscast) 

Next after I have the script done I need to make the graphics. This involves going out and finding photos I need to make the graphics, editing the graphics to fit in with my creations and making the final graphics.

From there I must setup the camera and the green screen, I need to properly light things so the spinning backround appears behind me instead of the green screen.

Then I put on my hat and start recording, because the show is done and edited LIVE I must go through the entire show in one take, because I am no professional newscaster it takes me a lot of takes before I get a take I like, there is no way to save each take between due to the file size. Because of this I can't edit parts together from previous takes. Everything you see happening such as the fades the graphics coming up and everything is done in realtime.

Once I am happy with my take I must save the video I recorded. I save it at the best quality so that I can encode it in RealVideo and Windows media formats. The save of the origional file is a long process (its a huge file over a gig in size as a uncompressed AVI)

From there I encode the file 4 times I encode for both RealVideo and Windows Media, both foremats need to be encoded twice, one for Broadband and the other for Dial up. The entire process here takes about an hour.

From there I need to upload the files to the servers, then I need to post a note and post links to the new files I have created.

I am then done with the show.

It's a lot of work but its a labor of love. 

If I had a staff of writers and graphics people it would be much easier.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

What software/facilities do you use? Camera? Video capture? Tape format?

Just curious as I'm trying to be a prosumer video editor in my spare time....(two kids do that to you....)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The software is THIS

No Tape is used at all. 

The camera is my old Hi 8 Camcorder which is hooked up to my ATI Radeon All In WOnder 7500 Capture card (Hooked up to the S Video input)

The computer is a 1.4 gig Pentium 4 with 328 MB of Ram and 80 gig of hard drive space.

The lights are the plastic ones you see mechanics using when they work on your car under the hood. 

The Chroma Key wall is a green shower curtain (hey it works) 

There is all of my secrects.


----------



## mell30 (Aug 4, 2002)

Great job....i love your graphics...thanks for putting in the time to do that for us...greatly appreciated...can't wait for the next update......now that Echostar has launched what does that mean for us directv users........thanks again..........big fan Melanie


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Author, author!! Well done.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Now I call that someone that likes their hobby and takes great pride in it.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

It's called a 'Labor of Love'.
Too bad you ain't getting any dough for it. 
Scott...just a suggestion. You have told us that you are wearing a DBSTalk hat. I can't see it. You need to wear it on the front of your head instead of the back of it.
How about on the next Report you wear a DBSTalk T-Shirt.


----------

